# How many silver TTs did they make anyway!



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Good night, it has to be the most available color, yet the most bland of all that were available (IMHO). I know the early 2000's were ridden with silver cars, but there are literally a dozen silver TTs for sale in my local area, and at least half a dozen on here. Maybe its just a coincedence that there are so many right now.... I found a good deal on one that isn't silver, but it took a while. 

Discuss....


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Well Ill quickly add that silver _is_ the fastest color available. :laugh:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

better question How many White Roadsters where made?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

6T1 said:


> better question How many White Roadsters where made?


 Who cares, white coupes are where it's AT! :laugh:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

there's 2 silver 01's in my driveway... so in 01 they made at least 2 silver ones :laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

MKllllvr28 said:


> there's 2 silver 01's in my driveway... so in 01 they made at least 2 silver ones :laugh:


 Silver paint was on close-out at vWally-world so Audi bought up as much as they could.  

and yet still manage to release some in primer pearl.


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

MKllllvr28 said:


> there's 2 silver 01's in my driveway... so in 01 they made at least 2 silver ones :laugh:


 +1 to include mine


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I guess Ill contribute to the count. 

another +1 here


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

+1 roadster..


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

+ a coupe haha.


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> Silver paint was on close-out at vWally-world so Audi bought up as much as they could.
> 
> and yet still manage to release some in primer pearl.


 :laugh: 

I just started looking for a TT a few weeks ago, and in that time I have looked at a minimum of 20 Silver TT's, and even though I have already picked up a TT, I have been checking, and it seems like a silver one pops up almost once every day on Craigslist. I guess I never noticed before, but my guess is that the silver was the highest produced color in the mk1 TT. 

Anyone know where to find the numbers of cars produced per year by color?


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

for 11 straight years Silver was the number 1 best selling car color it has switched the last few years 

and red was just about last.......


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

I wonder if red has been almost last for the last decade, due to the urban legends of cops noticing red more than any other color. I remember hearing that back in the 80's, and at the time, I recal people saying that red was one of the most popular colors.


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

beetlevdubn said:


> I wonder if red has been almost last for the last decade, due to the urban legends of cops noticing red more than any other color. I remember hearing that back in the 80's, and at the time, I recal people saying that red was one of the most popular colors.


 I've heard that too. But I did see one red TT, thought it looked pretty nice


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lots and lots and lots


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

papasmurf133 said:


> I've heard that too. But I did see one red TT, thought it looked pretty nice


 
I have a 2001 amulet red TT coupe , nice to be different took a couple of months to find though. 

Silver followed by Black seem to be the most common.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would like to know how many AG TT's were made. Is there any website with numbers on all color sales?


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

when i was eleven in 2002 and my aunt was buying the TT that i now own she wanted to buy it in silver. i told her then that everyone buys it in silver. so i told her to buy it in blue. so now i own a denim blue TT.:laugh:


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice move, workin' the angle since 11


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audi Boy TT said:


> when i was eleven in 2002 and my aunt was buying the TT that i now own she wanted to buy it in silver. i told her then that everyone buys it in silver. so i told her to buy it in blue. so now i own a denim blue TT.:laugh:


 I see what you did there


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

-1 here, thank goodness.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

beetlevdubn said:


> I wonder if red has been almost last for the last decade, due to the urban legends of cops noticing red more than any other color.


 This is the same reason why red is the cheapest for insurance. Everyone can see it as appose to black / silver. 

Rocking a red ALMS:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's a myth lol. I never got pulled over for speeding in my red Jetta. Wish I could say the same for the TT


----------



## jmk1.8t wolfsburg (Jan 12, 2009)

+1too. I see a variety of colors here in mass. Some lady rolls around in a red n black alms edition I think. Very sexy


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Red/black would be a 2006 special edition unless its custom. Silver is extremely prevalent because that was the flagship color for the car (look at basically any mk1 press materials), but luckily mine isn't silver either


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lets start a "not a silver TT" club:thumbup:


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Lets start a "not a silver TT" club:thumbup:


Then I want to start a "silver TT club"


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

papasmurf133 said:


> Then I want to start a "silver TT club"


Im in. :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Im in. :heart:


pfft AG is where its at:laugh:


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine is green.Official name of the color??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You don't know the name of your color?


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

+1 more on silver

its good wood green pearl btw 

White is in my opinion the best color! i find them very hard to find for the MK1's


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> pfft AG is where its at:laugh:


No! Silver.:heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

vonnie77 said:


> White is in my opinion the best color! i find them very hard to find for the MK1's


Saw a 180 last night. Kid was a d-bag:thumbdown:


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

I also saw a gorgeous white 225 with a black roof it looked flawless however the original owner abused the car. It was at my mechanics and he said he had never seen a TT in such bad shape. It really made me ma! D bags should not have nice cars!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

vonnie77 said:


> I also saw a gorgeous white 225 with a black roof it looked flawless however the original owner abused the car. It was at my mechanics and he said he had never seen a TT in such bad shape. It really made me ma! D bags should not have nice cars!!


That last statement is so true


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

i agree but look at all the bmw owners out there. D-bags destroyed that company's reputation:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audi Boy TT said:


> i agree but look at all the bmw owners out there. D-bags destroyed that company's reputation:laugh:


Yup all m owners are purist ******s now. Me and a buddy went to an m meet in his stanced m3 and we were shunned and ridiculed :thumbdown:


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yup all m owners are purist ******s now. Me and a buddy went to an m meet in his stanced m3 and we were shunned and ridiculed :thumbdown:




Thats sad cuz they are such nice cars too. but in my opinion Audi's have passed up BMW in the last 5 years


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

yes sir. im a BMW tech(worked at audi too) and all i have to say is the new bmws are complete junk. they're over engineered to try and make up for lost time against audi. not saying the new audi stuff isn't over engineered but its not as touchy.

as an example there are 47 techs in my shop and about 10 techs rock Bimmers. many rock SRT8s and VW's


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

I dont blame them! not only are they way too expensive but even the styling. after the 06 facelift I for the first time looked at a BMW and didnt want one like i used too. Dont get me wrong I still think they are great cars I just like Audis better! As for your comment on overengineering cars.... I feel like that is all cars now days. It would be nice to have some cars that are a little more raw and meant for the pure pasion of driving!


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

For the heck of it, I went through the Mk1 TT Cars for sale forum, and there are 15 Silver TT's for sale right now.... :what:

I'm just sayin'


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Only 15


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

1/500 Misano Red Pearl


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Freeman Thomas*

As a fellow car designer, having met Freeman...HE said that Lake Silver was the color he designed the car to BE.

Almost all illustrations in 95 were silver....

Silver has been Audi's 'official' color for 75 years!

Considering the Bauhaus design...Silver it is!

(okay Papaya orange is great too!)


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*However!*

my '78 Scirocco is 'Aviator Grey'....so there! LOL:beer::sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sciroccohal said:


> my '78 Scirocco is 'Aviator Grey'....so there! LOL:beer::sly:


Is it the real AG with pearl? If not its just another lame attempt to be the best color Audi ever produced


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SteveCJr said:


> 1/500 Misano Red Pearl


How do you know how many were produced in that color? I would like to know how many they produced in each color


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> How do you know how many were produced in that color?


It's an American Le Mans Series commemorative. 500 in Misano red over silver Nappa leather and 500 in Avus Silver over red leather.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SteveCJr said:


> It's an American Le Mans Series commemorative. 500 in Misano red over silver Nappa leather and 500 in Avus Silver over red leather.


Gotcha


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

vonnie77 said:


> +1 more on silver
> 
> its good wood green pearl btw
> 
> White is in my opinion the best color! i find them very hard to find for the MK1's


There was either Goodwood or Desert Green. Mine's Desert Green, not sure about his without a pic.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

There are only two colors of cars. Black cars, and cars that wish they were black


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> There are only two colors of cars. Black cars, and cars that wish they were black


Hated taking care of a black car lol


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Is it the real AG with pearl? If not its just another lame attempt to be the best color Audi ever produced



AG pearlescent here. I apparently have one of only 6 produced.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

papasmurf133 said:


> Hated taking care of a black car lol


Yeah, it's a pain in the ass. But NOTHING looks as amazing and reflective as glossy, shiney wet black ( I think I just got wood)


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Lets start a "not a silver TT" club:thumbup:


^I am all for starting a "amulet red w/ crappy factory clear coat club" :banghead:


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

corradojohnt said:


> ^I am all for starting a "amulet red w/ crappy factory clear coat club" :banghead:


I'm down with that


----------



## The Gent (Jun 25, 2010)

How about a Moro Blue Pearl TT club? :thumbup:

I think I'd be pretty lonely though. I've only seen one other one, and it was a 180.

Most of the local TT's are silver and black. We do have a few red ones and a singular white one (180) that is seen on occasion.


----------

